# dlt 2000 magnito coil wire pack



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

my coil wire pack (magnito) keeps cutting in and out, drops a cylinder picks up and back fires. has any one replaced one of these units b4. any help is appreciated.
Mac


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*More info*

Mac--what kind of engine is in your mower?

I just replaced one on my Kohler command 15 h/p, but that is a single cyl. engine...


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

its a 21 hp brigs v twin intec ohv. 2 coil packs. one per cyl.


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry 21 hp brigs ELS!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Coil packs are less then desireable on briggs crap!! Replace with /new and repost back!!


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*bent push rod*

it was a bent exhaust push rod that was causing the real problem has anyone heard of this b4 on a briggs 21 hp ohv twin???


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As you may of gathered , I am in no way a fan of any Briggs product since the early 70's!! It has been and IS a cheap product manufactured strictly for the throw-away market!!

Kubota/Honda/Kawasaki/ and A FEW OTHERS !!! Actually work as advertised!!!


----------

